# To Madchen



## shyra22f (May 9, 2000)

Hello!







I got cut off of chat yesterday and when I came back in you had _just_ left. How are you doing? Good I hope. I'm still trying to grasp everything that happened yesterday. I did manage to make it up to my friend's house yesterday. No one was home, but I'm glad I went, otherwise I would've been sitting around feeling guilty all night. Traffic turned out to be okay so that helped







Hope you're doing well, it was nice to be able to chat with you!------------------"I'm not a failure if I don't make it - I'm a success because I tried"-unknown


----------



## Maedchen (Jun 3, 2000)

Hello.







I figured you accidently closed down like I had earlier or that your boss suddenly arrived and you had to get off quickly. My husband came home about that time so I logged off.I'm glad to hear that you had no problems in seeing your friend. I'm sure she was glad to see you.I am also trying to grasp everything that happened. I heard one of the grief counselors say that the state of shock lasts quite a while, it's the brain's tactic to protect itself. I think this nation will be in shock for sometime.


----------



## shyra22f (May 9, 2000)

Hey Madchen







Yeah, I think I closed out the chat box by accident







Fortunately I have the kind of job where my boss _knows_ when I'm chatting, but he doesn't care. Whenever I'm typing really fast he'll say "Who are ya talking to?" lol. How's your husband doing? Was everything okay where he worked?Anyways, I got my hair cut yesterday







It went really well. Unfortunately the girl who cut my hair last time quit so I had one of her male coworkers do it. I took an Ativan and brought my Mother along, but this time instead of her sitting in a chair beside me she sat in the waiting area, so I tried to 'pretend' that I was by myself and it went completely fine. When I got home I decide to color it too







So for once I'm having a good hair day!







I _think_ that next time I might be able to go by myself, but we'll see.------------------"I'm not a failure if I don't make it - I'm a success because I tried"-unknown


----------



## Maedchen (Jun 3, 2000)

Shrya,My husband is fine, thanks for asking. Security is still tight where he works. He said that they are checking everyone's badge as they drive onto the property. And, for those who don't have a badge, they are checking the cars.We had an interesting incident at our base here. The bomb sniffing dogs scented on a package in a UPS truck. They pulled the package and blew it up. It was full of toys. They tracked down the person who sent it and it turns out that before he had put the package together, he had been working with toy rockets. The dogs picked up on the residue that was transferred to the package. I'm glad that everything worked out fine, but I wonder what the military police thought when all those toys flew out.Good for you on your success at the hairdresser. Get your hair colored if you want to, it will be fun. I have had my hair highlighted a couple times in the past year and both times everything turned out well. My mom came with me both times. A few more appointments and she may have finished the book she has been reading. She saves it for hair appts and for doctor's appts, both mine and hers


----------



## shyra22f (May 9, 2000)

Hey Madchen







That's crazy about that UPS package! Good question though, I wonder what they thought when they saw the toys!







Thank goodness for Mom's hey? Sounds like you have a wonderful Mother to support you. My Mom has been great in helping me get through things, sometimes I don't know what I'd do without her.I love highlights. I've done my own 3 times over the last year. The ones I did last time had really grown out and weren't looking so good so I just colored over all my hair. I'll probably highlight it again though when the roots start growing out.Anxiety wise I've been struggling lately. I keep seeing all the pictures on the news and I think it's starting to take it's toll. I feel anxious all the time now. From an internal, ongoing, low key anxiety to these waves of panic that are here and gone in a matter of seconds. I was having these problems before the attack but now they seem more persistant. It could also be a side effect from the new pill I'm on, or a combination. I'm still not sure but I want it to go away!! And since I was just to the doctor and had those tests I know it's not something physically wrong which is kind of frustrating in a way. I think I need to take a break from the tv for a bit though and spend some time relaxing. The last two nights I've had nightmares about the whole thing and I don't feel like I'm getting a good sleep at all. I've got back in my treadmill routine though and try to do 2 miles a day, I think that's starting to help with the stress.Anyways, that's my vent







Of all the stuff that's going on right now it's great to see people from all over the world pulling together and helping eachother out.Guess I should get back to work







I hope all is well with you and I'll talk to you soon







------------------"I'm not a failure if I don't make it - I'm a success because I tried"-unknown


----------

